# Pu dao



## krieger (Jul 9, 2009)

Has anyone else learned a pu dao form or studied it at all?  I recently learned a form and when I look at videos of other pu dao forms they all seem to be like the Shaolin form.  Just curious.

And where is a good place to purchase one online that isn't wushu steel and is high quality.  I've seen Paul Chen/Hanwei on a few different sites all for different prices.


----------



## clfsean (Jul 9, 2009)

krieger said:


> Has anyone else learned a pu dao form or studied it at all?  I recently learned a form and when I look at videos of other pu dao forms they all seem to be like the Shaolin form.  Just curious.



Depends on if it's Northern or Southern. Southern's not so flashy & more about hacking & slashing. I've done basics with the pudao but the form went by the wayside for other reasons.



krieger said:


> And where is a good place to purchase one online that isn't wushu steel and is high quality.  I've seen Paul Chen/Hanwei on a few different sites all for different prices.



Try Beijing Imports. Last I saw, they had some pretty good non-wushu weight stuff.


----------



## krieger (Jul 10, 2009)

I've also looked around but I'm just afraid off all the fake retailers that sell the low quality/defective items.

What about:

http://http://www.hanweishop.com/proddetail.php?prod=SH2072 

http://http://www.cashanwei.com/pro...and Daggers&subcat=Chinese&subsubcat=Polearms

http://http://www.martialartsmart.net/

http://http://www.martialartssupermarket.com/index.cfm

Just to name a few xD


----------



## Tensei85 (Jul 10, 2009)

I've seen the Northern Mantis Pu Dao form, its pretty cool!

As for links, check out Brendan Lai's store. They have decent quality weapons of any type, when I go to San Fran I always purchase my weapons from there. 

http://www.brendanlaisupply.com/


----------



## clfsean (Jul 10, 2009)

Tensei85 said:


> I've seen the Northern Mantis Pu Dao form, its pretty cool!
> 
> As for links, check out Brendan Lai's store. They have decent quality weapons of any type, when I go to San Fran I always purchase my weapons from there.
> 
> http://www.brendanlaisupply.com/




Argh... I wish Al would put the catalog on line ...


----------



## Tensei85 (Jul 10, 2009)

clfsean said:


> Argh... I wish Al would put the catalog on line ...



Yea, no kidding I hear ya.


----------



## clfsean (Jul 11, 2009)

krieger said:


> I've also looked around but I'm just afraid off all the fake retailers that sell the low quality/defective items.
> 
> What about:


 


krieger said:


> http://http://www.hanweishop.com/proddetail.php?prod=SH2072



Nice but are you going to be doing pudao enough to justify the cost?



krieger said:


> http://http://www.cashanwei.com/pro...and Daggers&subcat=Chinese&subsubcat=Polearms



Same as the Hanwei shop for a couple of bucks more



krieger said:


> http://http://www.martialartsmart.net/



Which one... they sell everything from wushu weight to combat steel



krieger said:


> http://http://www.martialartssupermarket.com/index.cfm



Didn't see one... gotta direct link



krieger said:


> Just to name a few xD



Again the biggest question is how much pudao will you be doing to weigh against the cost of it? If you're not specializing in pudao & planning on carrying it everyday on your back, then I'd go for a cheap one, especially first learning it.


----------



## Tensei85 (Jul 12, 2009)

Krieger,

Just my recommendation but I either buy all or most of my weapons at 1 or 2 places. Either Brendan Lai's store as mentioned or Martial Arts Mart which you posted the link for, as of yet I have not had any problems with the quality of the weapons bought. Except I don't really care for there new white wax wood guan that they have been selling recently.

Or when I go back to China, I would stock up on weapons however I'm not sure the legalities of shipping weapons while in China to America at this time. I'm pretty sure things are tighter and more strict enforcements.


----------



## DergaSmash (Jul 13, 2009)

I've trained in Pu Dao. It is my second favorite weapon behind the good old waxwood staff. My 2 cents about getting one, is find a martial arts supply store near you and go in and talk to them about it. They should know who deals what, and be able to better direct you or maybe get one for you. In my experience though, its the family owned little shop that helps out a bit more.


----------



## krieger (Jul 27, 2009)

Thanks everyone for your input.

As for the amount of duing pu dao, I would only be doing occasionally for now.  I plan on doing martial at a later time, though.  But not tournaments.  

I want good quality and if that can be done at a lower price then that's good lol.  But not wushu, I don't care for the wobbly blades and the sound it makes.

The form that I learned starts out as holding a staff in rest position so the blade is behind you next to your head.


----------

